# Anti-wind noise sun roof deflector



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

The temperature is getting higher and higher day by day, and now the dog days of summer had already spread all over the country. As the temperature outside grows, 
the thermal background in our Nissans also become noticeably high and we begin to melt. If your Nissan is equipped with the sunroof, that means it is the high time to open it. 

To reduce the irritating in-cabin wind noise and lower the level of air turbulence, use our sunroof wind deflector custom made by WeatherTech. The great thing about it is that 
this deflector is manufactured to fit factory installed sunroofs. Try it on, find more details below: 

*WeatherTech® - Sunroof Wind Deflector*





* Installs easily;
* Backed by 3-Year Warranty against faulty materials and workmanship;
* Designed for stock sunroofs only;

Also watch the WeatherTech sunroof deflector installation video right here: http://video.carid.com/weathertech/sunroof-deflector/video/sunroof-wind-deflector-install-video.mp4

If you still have any questions regarding the products, feel free to leave your comments or shoot me a message. All of them will be answered, I promise. 

How often do you use your sun roof?


----------

